# Community > Clubs >  practical shooting in south canterbury

## kitjunky13

just a question to those live in and around south Canterbury areas. Does anyone know anything about the south Canterbury practical gun club that meets at the half built Aoraki range just out side Timaru.is the club a true practical gun club incorporating all categories of fire arm or is the club just another pistol club( with all the politic that goes with a pistol club). Would like to know as I live not too far away and would like to shoot some practical shot gun disciplines.

----------


## 223nut

@Cowboy06 can't remember his handle exactly might have some info

----------


## cambo

@muzr257

----------


## marky123

POM alert

----------


## kitjunky13

Hmm some one remembers me ?

----------


## Beaker

> Hmm some one remembers me ?


So who are you? A bit of a intro would be good @kitjunky13.

----------


## marky123

'Swot I used to call it...!

----------


## kitjunky13

so south Canterbury practical gun club and Aoraki shooting complex ………what's going on there then ?

----------


## res

> so south Canterbury practical gun club and Aoraki shooting complex ………what's going on there then ?


https://www.sporty.co.nz/scpsc 

and I suspect you mean this Home

----------


## Rushy

> So who are you? A bit of a intro would be good @kitjunky13.


I think you need to speak up Beaker.  You seem to have been ignored.

----------


## kitjunky13

Hmmm yes seems so.

----------


## Beaker

> I think you need to speak up Beaker.  You seem to have been ignored.


I normally like a conversation to be 2 sided.

----------


## Rushy

> I normally like a conversation to be 2 sided.


I'll talk to you.  Wanna beer before Christmas?

----------


## Micky Duck

Gary Dix should be able to tell you what is what with it......spoke to him a while back now when they were testing out range baffle designs.

----------


## Beaker

> I'll talk to you.  Wanna beer before Christmas?


Can do and will do.

Thursday this week? From 5.....

----------


## Rushy

> Can do and will do.
> 
> Thursday this week? From 5.....


Goode Brothers Northwest.

----------


## Cowboy06

The pistol club just built a range for themselves. Not anyone else. You’ll have to wait a while I expect. I don’t have anything to do with them.

----------


## Cowboy06

I heard yesterday they are working on the 100m range at Washdyke at the moment.

----------


## kitjunky13

it would be better if more open with the local shooting community .this comes across as a click

----------


## R93

> it would be better if more open with the local shooting community .this comes across as a click


So a club that has funded a range from club member funds and efforts is clicky because it is for members only?





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

Timaru has ALWAYS had funny wee ranges that are club only..the NZDA one in town was .22lr and pistol and the local coppers used it...some thing happened and the coppers moved out to new range at mt horrible as did NZDA.... last time I saw then the local coppers were on another private range closer to cave ...come to think of it the NZDA had another unofficial rifle range just out of pleasant point before all the rules n regs got in the way....pity the one the army used to use for training school kids wasnt kept open.....just down the hill from girls high and across the road,shooting south into the high bluff/bank that now has houses all around it.....they call it progress.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> So a club that has funded a range from club member funds and efforts is clicky because it is for members only?


They got a big chunk of charitable funding based on the claims of creating a publicly accessible rifle range for the local area. (this was the bulk of their funding, iirc)

They also got a heap of support, both with assets and with manpower, from the NZDA branch, on the basis of getting the rifle range up and running for general use asap.

They also pre-sold memberships to rifle shooters under the promise of "pay now, only start your member year when the rifle range is open". 

This was several years ago, still no rifle range to my knowledge..

----------


## R93

> They got a big chunk of charitable funding based on the claims of creating a publicly accessible rifle range for the local area. (this was the bulk of their funding, iirc)
> 
> They also got a heap of support, both with assets and with manpower, from the NZDA branch, on the basis of getting the rifle range up and running for general use asap.
> 
> They also pre-sold memberships to rifle shooters under the promise of "pay now, only start your member year when the rifle range is open". 
> 
> This was several years ago, still no rifle range to my knowledge..


Fair enough on some points. 

I still don't know of any certified range in NZ  that is publically accessible willy nilly?





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------

